# Melco embroidery machine for sale turn key business everything to get started business



## rshipe1088 (Mar 9, 2013)

GREAT BUSINESS OPPORTUNITY (TURNKEY READY)​ EMBROIDERY MACHINES FOR SALE​ *Melco EMC 10 MTL with trimmers Embroidery Machine*
Six (6) Large Jacket Back Double Height Wood Hoops 
One (1) Large 17”x12” Oval Wood Single Height Hoop
Three (3) Round 6 inch hoops and Two (2) Round 5” inch hoops
Ten (10) Assorted 40wt Embroidery Threads
Hat Attachment and Hat Gauge
Four (4 )Standard Hat Hoops and Two (2) EMS Hat Hoops
Three (3) Single Height Oval Hoops various sizes.
Also many extra parts 
Machine has been well maintained and works great.

*Compaq Tower Computer with 17” Monitor*
3 gig Memory
320 gig Hard drive
6 USB ports 
Vista Operating System

*Design Shop Pro + Version 9 software which includes state of the art digitizing software latest version*

*Graphic Software – Corel Draw 9Version *

*1000 pack of Dakota Collectible embroidery stock designs*

*Singer Model 6268 Sewing Machine with Embroidery Unit*.
9 various embroidery cartridges


*You will also receive one day of training by a certified Melco trainer on the machines at my location or at your location within a 3 hour drive from West Branch, Michigan. *

*Original owner of these machines*

*Pictures available upon request*
*Price: $7,900.00 or best offer*
*Shipping not included. Contact Robin at 989-345-8614 or after 5pm 989-387-8639*


----------

